# FI Schutzschalter in der Industrie



## andyecht (13 August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe meine Frage bezgl. des Einbaus eines FI´s in einer Industriemaschine.
Wir haben eine Anlage nach Italien ausgeliefert, Leistung 130kW. Die Italiener haben einen FI für unsere Anlage vorgesehen, da dieses dort Pflicht wäre. Wir haben die Anlage natürlich nach CE gefertigt, haben aber nun Probleme, die Maschine einzuschalten (FI löst aus). In der Anlage sind 4 FU`s eingebaut, die uns die Probleme bereiten.. Weiterhin haben wir eine Heizplatte mit ca.90kW. Diese macht natürlich auch Probleme (aufgrund von Induktionsspannungen).

Kann mir jmd sagen, ob es in Italien bei Industriemaschinen vorgeschrieben ist, einen FI einzubauen??

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 August 2008)

Hallo,
mal unabhängig ob das vorgeschrieben ist oder nicht ... ist es nicht so, dass der Kunde es haben (und auch dafür bezahlen) will ?

Hast du einen Standard-FI eingebaut oder einen "allstrom-sensitiven" ?
Der letzt-Genannte wäre auf jeden Fall eher etwas für deine Anwendung ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## andyecht (13 August 2008)

Hallo Larry Laffer,

die Maschine ist ausgeliefert, und der Kunde hat keine FI Absicherung der Zuleitung angegeben! Wir sprechen von einem FI für die Zuleitung (3~,400V,130kVA)


Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 August 2008)

andyecht schrieb:


> die Maschine ist ausgeliefert, und der Kunde hat keine FI Absicherung der Zuleitung angegeben! Wir sprechen von einem FI für die Zuleitung (3~,400V,130kVA)


 
Hallo Andy,
will der Kunde wirklich die ganze Anlage mit einem FI abgesichert haben ?
Ich kenne das bei Anlagen für den italienischen und französischen Markt so, dass die Kunden sehr gerne die internen Steckdosen-, Belüftungs- und Beleuchtungs-Stromkreise so abgesichert haben möchten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## andyecht (14 August 2008)

Hallo Larrylaffer,

es scheint so. So wie der Kunde sagt, ist es in Italien PFLICHT, die gesammte Maschine über FI abgesichert zu haben. Aber wir werden natürlich versuchen, ihm das auszureden. Er sollte nur mal an die Kosten denken, die ihm dann entstehen...

Gruß,

Andy


----------



## Maxl (15 August 2008)

Ich kenne viele Kunden, welche unbedingt FI-Schutzschalter in der Einspeisung haben wollen. Speziell im Bereich der Holzindustrie ist der FI-Schutzschalter ein beliebtes ergänzendes Mittel zum Brandschutz.

Es ist jedoch i.d.R. nicht notwendig, den FI-Schutzschalter für den Personenschutz auszulegen - 300mA FI-Schalter reichen hier meist aus - damit sollten auch FU kein großes Problem mehr darstellen.

Wir setzen für solche Zwecke meist Hauptschalter mit integriertem (einstellbarem) FI von Möller oder Schneider-Electric ein. Diese lassen sich zwischen 30mA und 10A in mehreren Stufen einstellen und verplomben, und soweit ich informiert bin haben wir die auch schon in Leistungsbereichen von einigen 100 kVA eingesetzt.



> Ich kenne das bei Anlagen für den italienischen und französischen Markt so, dass die Kunden sehr gerne die internen Steckdosen-, Belüftungs- und Beleuchtungs-Stromkreise so abgesichert haben möchten ...


Das wird bei uns fast überall so gehandhabt. Für Steckdosen und Beleuchtung kommt normalerweise ein zusätzlicher 30mA-FI zum Einsatz.

Speziell in Frankreich gabs aber schon Probeme, wenn man FI-Schalter für die Einspeisung auf einen Werrt > 300mA eingestellt hat. Es gibt zwar kein Problem mit Elektrotechnische Normen, sehr wohl aber mit der Arbeitssicherheit. In einigen Fällen kann es notwendig sein, die gesamte Anlage über einen Trenntrafo zu betreiben.

mfg Maxl


----------



## nico (4 November 2008)

@ Maxl: Könntest du mir mal einen Link geben zu den von die beschriebenen Hauptschalter mit intergrierten FI von Moeller. Kann die im Online-Katalog momentan nicht finden. Weißt du ob es auch Geräte gibt die man an die Tür eines Schaltschrankes montieren kann. Ich muss mehrere bestehende Schaltschränke in einem holzverarbeitenden Betrieb mit FIs nachrüsten aus brandschutztechnischen Gründen.

Edit: In den Schaltschränken sind meist Frequenzumrichter verbaut.


----------



## nico (5 November 2008)

auch über Vorschläge von anderen würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## o.s.t. (5 November 2008)

nach meiner Erfahrung ist es schon so, dass man allstromsensitive FI nehmen muss, damit es bei FU-Betrieb (Ableitströme der Netzfilter) nicht zu unerwünschten Auslösungen kommt. Wenn man aber "einfach so" mal FI's kauft, dann sind das meist die pulsstromsensitiven, und genau mit denen handelt man sich die genannten Probleme ein.

Wir verwenden meist Moeller PFR-5 mit Durchsteckwandler nach Bedarf. z.B. PFR-W-105. Das Ganze wird verdrahtet im Moeller Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösespule. ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/PDF/AH1230-036.pdf

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## nico (5 November 2008)

@ o.s.t.: In deinem Link stehen jetzt pulsstromsensitive Relais. Gibt es denn diese auch allstromsensitiv? In meinen Schaltschränken sind teilweise 30kW Fu´s verbaut. Würde die FI´s ja dann auch gerne auf 30mA einstellen damit Personen- und Brandschutz gewährleistet ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (5 November 2008)

nico schrieb:


> @ o.s.t.: In deinem Link stehen jetzt pulsstromsensitive Relais. Gibt es denn diese auch allstromsensitiv? In meinen Schaltschränken sind teilweise 30kW Fu´s verbaut. Würde die FI´s ja dann auch gerne auf 30mA einstellen damit Personen- und Brandschutz gewährleistet ist.


ich kenne nur diese. Frag mal bei Moeller, ob die was anderes haben.
Ansonsten "Normaler" FI-Personenschutz gibt es bei unseren Anlagen nur auf Steckdosen und nicht auf Antrieben. Dort ist es meist nur auf Brandschutz (Holzverarbeitungsindustrie) ausgelegt. Die Auslöseströme sind deutlich im 2-stelligen mA Bereich eingestellt. Die Einstellung wird aber vom Endkunden vorgenommen. Wir bauen nur das oben erwähnte Equipment dazu ein, falls gewünscht. UNd das kommt relativ selten vor. 

o.s.t.


----------



## edi (5 November 2008)

hallo,

kannst dich ja auch mal von Bender beraten lassen.

http://www.bender-de.com/wocms.php?siteID=111&lngID=1


----------

